# colony removal



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

those are some sweeet photos. That is cool that you found the queen. She looks nice.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Awsome photos! Where did you get the split frames?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

I used some extra frames I had. I split the top bar in two with a table saw and the end bars with a jig saw. I ties the bottom together with wire next to the end bars for a hinge. In the brood box I nailed in some nine frame spacers, they worked great for holding the top bar together. 3/8" endbars won't bend as much as 1/4" enbars. I discovered this by accident after stretching wire into a few of each. I wish that I would have had some metal eyelets for the endbars, because the wire went a little slack after it ate into the endbars. I thought I seen somewhere to buy these. Does any one know?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Those are nice pics. I wonder how old that post office is. Sheathing boards that wide put in at a 45 hasn't been standard practice in probably 75 years. My Dad took down several very old schools in your neck of the woods (Marlinton & Green Bank) about 20 years ago that were built like that. Every piece of lumber in them was chestnut -- I would guess it was all milled on site. The joists were rough cut 2x12s (2-1/4 x 12-1/2) that were a full 24 feet long. They also had a lot of "decorative" worm holes. Cabinet makers fell over themselves to buy the stuff.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*metal eyelets*

I get my metal eyelets from Kelley's.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, what I don't make myself. I buy from Kelly's.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I just did a removal from a house in southeastern Ky with that same shingle siding over hardwood boards...I was very glad I had a chainsaw with me


----------

